# Which marsh boat?



## turnquij (Dec 3, 2004)

I am in the market for a sneak, marsh boat. I have surfed the internet and found many but very few reviews. I have a budget of $500 and would like to hear what some of you have done.

I have also thought about modifying a canoe, kayak or older open style keel less sail boat.

Thanks


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Jd ans shiawassee kid snagged up my puddler for well under ur budget ur a few months to late. Great boat tho if u can find one used

http://www.carstensindustries.com/puddler.html


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

http://saginaw.craigslist.org/boa/3085737598.html 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

yup, puddler. great little boats.


----------



## turnquij (Dec 3, 2004)

Well I made it out to cabelas, they have two beavertail stealth boats, a 1200 & 2000. Much to big for what I want and the areas I will be hunting. However if anyone is interested. They will mark down the 1200 to $679 and the 2000 to $899.

So I think something in 10' would plenty.


----------



## RS1983 (Mar 16, 2009)

I was looking for the same thing and I ended up settling on a carsten's boat. I got the pintail 14ft model. That style of boat is more popular down south and out west. There are several good boat makers who produce sneak boats/pirogues that I found that would fit the bill for what you're looking for. Problem is they are all in the Gulf area and shipping the thing would cost about 200 bucks. I would go for the Carsten's puddler for what you want. You can get them a Knutson's for around $600 i believe.


----------



## turnquij (Dec 3, 2004)

I like the carsten puddler now knowing I could get one locally does not make my decision any easier. I have also come across a stealth 1200 for $380 that I am considering.


----------



## 2shorthairs (Oct 24, 2011)

i have a four rivers layout boat and it's awsome! it is 13'6" long ,super stable and it has a transom that i can throw my 2 hp on if i want.we layout in it (not ideal) ,marsh hunt out it or use it to drag behind the boat to haul dekes and then retreive birds so we dont have to move the boat blind.i picked it up a few years ago used for $500.00.i think new they around 1200.


----------



## Chez29 (May 11, 2008)

Marsh rats are great little boats. Super stable, can be used as a layout on smaller water. New around 600 but have to pay shipping as I dont think there are any local dealers. 

http://www.marshrat.net/marshrat.htm


----------



## turnquij (Dec 3, 2004)

Damn Knutson's:lol:, drove out there today to look at a Carsten Puddler. They also had a beavertail stealth 1200, so the stealth is out of the question. 
I really like the puddler but I would like to see a beavertail phantom in person, it has a larger cockpit and the molded seat might be a bit more comfortable for an already suffering back.

Thoughts or experiences with a phantom?

thanks for all the imput so far

If I make C/L sales this week I will probably have a puddler in the garage and a pissed off wife.


----------



## turnquij (Dec 3, 2004)

Well i went with a Carsten Puddler. As soon as I get more free time I will start getting it ready for the season. 

Thanks for all the info and references, viewed some pics of other nice boats, went with the puddler for its length and ability to carry on my own.

Thanks again


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

pretty good choice. i like the portability as well. no use in getting one of these little boats if you can't lug it around easily.


----------



## slwayne (Aug 27, 2009)

Yep, puddler was best call based on your stated requirements. I also looked at the stealth 1200 but it was way too heavy/big for me to easily load onto a cartop rack. Buying my puddler 6 seasons ago was the best duck hunting purchase I have ever made. You'll love it.


----------



## turnquij (Dec 3, 2004)

Started grassing out the puddler, got a backrest in place and now wondering what the neighbors are thinking when I lay in it and work on my calling :lol:

will post pics soon


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

turnquij said:


> Started grassing out the puddler, got a backrest in place and now wondering what the neighbors are thinking when I lay in it and work on my calling :lol:
> 
> will post pics soon


yeah lets see some pics!


----------



## turnquij (Dec 3, 2004)

charcoal300zxtt said:


> yeah lets see some pics!


 its a start


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

I gotta just be honest here...don't spend too much time or effort at grassing it up. If you're in the right location and lie down and sit still, they'll never see you. Last year I had a great shoot on a local marsh out of my puddler, and I was tucked into some smartweed that was so sparse I figured I'd stand out like a sore thumb. NOT! They were practically landing on me. Great little boats for the right situation.


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Here's my yak done in killer weed


----------

